# Vinegar and honey cured my crippling arthritis, says delighted o



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

When Sarah Gall was crippled by arthritis, the powerful painkilling drugs prescribed by her doctor brought no relief.

Yet the 55-year-old church organist now claims to be completely pain-free thanks to a simple but startlingly effective cure she found in her kitchen cupboard - vinegar. 

Read the rest of the article...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ppling-arthritis-says-delighted-organist.html


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Hot water + honey = is not that equal to some part of total clense? I believe it. Inflamatory deposites were cleansed from her joints and she felt better. It could have been lemon juice instead of vinegar, same result. Good for her, instead of being put on some meds that would have made everything go worse, including arthritis.

...God heals the wound....


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've done the honey and cinnamon; and it does work. DB did too.


----------



## al (May 10, 2002)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I've done the honey and cinnamon; and it does work. DB did too.


Is this for arthritis too?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, try to get a T of honey and a t of cinnamon down each day. Goes on toast well. Takes about 3 days, but pain was gone.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Raw honey is best to use for any and all remedies honey is recommended for. Heating it destroys many healing properties (honey has been heated unless the label informs it is raw). If you can support your local beekeeper, he/she will bee grateful


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

a beekeeping friend of mine "reworks" crystallized honey by heating it in a converted frig equipped with a light bulb for heat set on a thermostat that heats it between 90f and 110F. he claims that any higher will destroy the raw honey benefits. is he correct in temperature target? is his honey still good for what ails ya?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raw honey can be defined as honey that has not been heated above the ambient temperature within the hive. There have been recorded temperatures of 118Â° within a beehive during nectar flow. Above this temperature and the honey wax (and/or honey comb) starts to melt. 

The highest temperature we can use to define raw honey, then, is 118Â° ... so the beekeeper who harvests the honey and stores the honey in temperatures of 118Â° (or lower) can honestly and safely call his crop "raw honey." 

Some call their honey âraw honeyâ even though it has been heated/processed (whether knowingly or unknowingly) ... because: heating honey at 130Â° or above kills the natural enzymes, nutrients and vitamins ... so there is only a 12Â° window to avoid destruction of authenticty and nutrients. Better to be on the safe side!

Most commercial honey packers heat their honey to 140Â° and above so that high pressure filters can be used in their bottling process. These temperatures are unacceptable in the defining of raw honey so it is common to see "pure" instead. 

Raw honey is also defined as honey that has absolutely NO additives or fillers added. Common "grocery store" honey has not only been processed with high temperatures (which destroys the nutrient value) but has also had corn syrup added. 

Many people will be shocked to learn that so-called "raw honey" from commercialized local sources actually contain additives and fillers, and have been (knowingly or unknowingly) processed. 

Hobby beekeepers are your best sources of raw honey ... not saying all commercialized local honey sources are bad ... just saying to "be informed." 

The larger the company is (local or otherwise) the more possibilities there are for "less than honest" claims of pure, raw, unrefined, "straight from the hive" honey.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Mama Crow- Excellent answer, of course 

I keep a small vial of my raw honey (I am a beekeeper on a small scale) in my bathroom to apply to cuts/burns. It goes with me camping & hiking, too. Honey is amazing stuff! Andrea', DD, called me from FL, as she and her friend got into some fire ants. I had mailed her a jar of raw honey, so told her to rinse off the stings and apply that honey! She called me back and told me that honey took the sting right out and within a few days, they were both healed. LOL- they think I am smart...:nanner:


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

O.K., you have me convinced.
I am now armed with AC vinegar and honey and ready to go! I have arthritis so bad I can hardly walk and this sounds much like a remedy my Grandmother used long ago. 
I will give it a sincere try and willl let you all know what happens.:happy:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any body have any idea of the proportions. Honey to vin to water. Drinking vin straight would be VERY hard to do.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

I searched around a bit. Most sites never mention proportions.
There is a link to a Margaret Hills Clinic ...

http://www.margarethillsclinic.com/en/nutritional-therapy/index.php

... but I don't see any proportions. I think that they want you to contact them.


The only mention I've stumbled across is the following link and quoted material.

http://www.healthysoul.co.uk/features/displayfeaturemaster.php?id=00121

"Christine recommends that patients take a dessertspoonful of cider vinegar in a third to half a pint of water before meals three times a day, preferably mixed with honey. âThe honey has plenty of health benefits too and it makes it more palatable. Never take it neat because it will upset your stomach.â She also warns people who are on Warfarin to avoid any radical change of diet such as cider vinegar."

Please note that I (dezingg) have no idea if this nutritional treatment has any merit or if it is safe, I've not tried it. It is up to you to determine if this info is useful or even safe. (Is that enough of a disclaimer to convince you that I know nothing about this?)

Good Luck


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Any body have any idea of the proportions. Honey to vin to water. Drinking vin straight would be VERY hard to do.


As for amounts, I have just been winging it. I know for sure that 2 tbsp of acv is too much! I think you just have to experiment and find what you can tolerate comfortably. Put acv and honey in a cup of hot water, it isn't too bad.
As for being safe, honey and acv are both natural foods, so there is nothing to worry about unless you are diabetic. Then you should check it out with your Dr.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

my hubby's 90+ year old grandma takes vinegar nightly with a glass of water, I will ask her how much she takes. Pam


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mama Crow said:


> Raw honey is also defined as honey that has absolutely NO additives or fillers added. Common "grocery store" honey has not only been processed with high temperatures (which destroys the nutrient value) but has also had corn syrup added.
> 
> Many people will be shocked to learn that so-called "raw honey" from commercialized local sources actually contain additives and fillers, and have been (knowingly or unknowingly) processed.


Honey may not have any additives added including corn syrup. Only products labeled as "honey syrup" may have additives. If caught trying to sell adulterated honey as pure honey, the consequences are both major fines and jail time. If one suspects that honey has had anything added, the FDA or state honey board should be notified at once.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1370/is_n3_v31/ai_19312309

Martin


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

tinda,
So what's the verdict with the acv & honey?
Mickey


----------



## benevolance (Aug 10, 2008)

there are several ways to attack joint pain and arthritis. One way is to reduce the swelling which is the goal of the anti inflammatory medications. The problem with just taking an anti inflam med is that the cause of the inflammation is still there in your body.

So what I suggest is that you just incorporate a handful of foods into your daily diet that naturally are powerful anti inflams.

And at the same time you need to make sure that you get your body alkaline. And specifically get the uric acid build up out of the joints. the best substance for this I have found is Celery seed...

Celery seed extract daily will eliminate acid buildup in your joints...swelling will go way down and gout will be cured forever as long as you consume the celery seed.

My dad is 62 and I have him on a three pronged approach for his arthritis... A topical rub that he can rub onto his joints that has capsaicin in it...I make the rub with Capsaicin aloe and enrich it with some vit and minerals...He rubs it on his knees, ankles, hands and shoulders daily..

The skin absorbs the cream and the vitamins and minerals are good for him that way...But the Capsaicin is the miracle substance...It is dried hot peppers... It is absorbed and it naturally deadens the nerves...dramatically reducing the pain you feel....It takes some time for this to work...It is not a one day thing... But it feels good rubbing it into your hands my dad does it daily..And swears by it.

So he is rubbing in the capsaicin cream...He is taking a mix of things that are natually anti inflams...and he is taking a mix of things I made for him that cleanse, and prevent acids from occuring or building up in the joints....Some of the substances even promote Joint health or minor repair by helping the joints build glucosamine...He takes it all and mixes it up in powder form and makes a smoothie once a day and drinks it down with a Banana and some ice cream

Now that the gout is gone...And the swelling has gone down he is able to do some stretching and light exercises...Which to me will do more benefit long term for him than anything... but getting the pain down under control and getting rid of the swelling now allows him to stretch daily and do a few light exercises for his joints.

He will still have arthritis for the rest of his life...It is just that it does not affect him as much as before...


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Mickey said:


> tinda,
> So what's the verdict with the acv & honey?
> Mickey


O.K., Mickey, you are going to hold my feet to the fire.
I have been using a walker to get around for the last 10 months due to arthritis. Since taking the acv & honey I can walk a bit without the walker.
Not great success but a start, and the stuff is growing on me. I actually like it!
Not dancing on the ceiling yet, but maybe ..............:banana02:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry tinda, didn't mean to be holding your feet to the fire.LOL Just wondering if the stuff really does work. 
I hope you continue to feel better.
Mickey


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Honey may not have any additives added including corn syrup. Only products labeled as "honey syrup" may have additives. If caught trying to sell adulterated honey as pure honey, the consequences are both major fines and jail time. If one suspects that honey has had anything added, the FDA or state honey board should be notified at once.
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1370/is_n3_v31/ai_19312309
> 
> Martin


Very true.

In my Fathers generation the honey was often cut: it is now illegal.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

tinda said:


> O.K., Mickey, you are going to hold my feet to the fire.
> I have been using a walker to get around for the last 10 months due to arthritis. Since taking the acv & honey I can walk a bit without the walker.
> Not great success but a start, and the stuff is growing on me. I actually like it!
> Not dancing on the ceiling yet, but maybe ..............:banana02:


Interesting. Perhaps I should try it for my MS. So many interesting things to try, and just one body to try them out on...... 

Still, the L-carnitine, cumin, and turmeric DO help, though I tossed out a box full of things that did not.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Does anyone know how Vlassic Pickle juice compares to apple cider in these remedies? I enjoy the "Ovals" and seems to me my arthritis is not nearly as bad.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm really w/what Celery Seed has done.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Meant happy!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Sandra,
Are you using the celery seed for gout, or arthritis in general? And how do you take the celery seed?
Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Mickey, Got capsules at Health Food Store. When I started drinking a glass of water an hour, all pain went out of my body. Taking Celery Seed for swelling from Neuropathy. For me, it's working great as a diuretic.


----------

